# NFC trouble



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone having trouble getting NFC to work? I got the official Verizon kit Kat update, but am unable to start NFC. When I check the box the option goes Gray and eventually unchecked itself. Any thoughts

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

